# High horse power 16vt's



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would like to hear about some powerful 16v's. If you have one please share some info about your setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We have all seen Vr's that impress, let see some 16v love.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*

Search








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4200026


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (sp_golf)*

I saw your dyno sheet and I'm impressed.








I am a firm believer in the search, but finding good threads with all of their random titles doesn't always work out.
I just wanted to ge a collecting of setups all in one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So, if you want to boast about what you have, and help to make easily found info about 16vt's, post up your pictures, brief setup info, or even a link you previous threads.
Again, this is about showing off your 16v's that make good power.








Here's a link if you are looking for setup pic's.
http://ludz.free.fr/phpBB2/vie...art=0


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 6:53 AM 10-3-2009_


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*

Mine's still work in progress, I would have had 400whp if we didnt' overheat it on the dyno and blow the headgasket. 
400+on pump soon.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Jeebus)*

That sucks. What compression ratio are you running, aswell as psi?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*

9.5:1 comp and just teetering between 20-21psi on a completely stock head. I was planning on going to 25-26psi. Now that the heads off a higher flowing, higher revving head with cams is in the works. 


_Modified by Jeebus at 1:51 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Jeebus)*

im taking mine to show and go. dunno how much power. i am shooting for 600 on c16 next week at the dyno


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_im taking mine to show and go. dunno how much power. i am shooting for 600 on c16 next week at the dyno

Best of luck, what's your setup?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (bdcoombs)*

I'm also interested. Anything in the 500+ is very impressive with a 4 cylinder. Be sure To post the outcome. 

I am building a aba/16v with 9:1 fully built bottom and a mild port with stock springs and cams. I'm hoping to produce atleast 400 with The psi set in The mid twenties.
What kind of psi would I need to break into the upper 400-500 hp?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Around 30, maybe mid 20s with a good flowing exhaust mani, hotside and intake mani.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*

Really depends on the turbo, how far you're going to rev it, and whether you want a power band or not.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Jeebus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by bdcoombs at 11:55 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (bdcoombs)*

bdcoombs, what hot side are you gonna gt35 600 HP ??
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (EL DRIFTO)*

i have both a .63 and a .82 i want try both when i get my dyno time next week



_Modified by bdcoombs at 11:55 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (bdcoombs)*

Is that the car with the PG lsd? I still need one of those. I really don't want to blow my diff.
Unfortunately I will be running a T3/To4e 50trim/.62. I will upgrade once I get the chance to. I am wishing I had a Gt35r. 
I am working on a carbon intake manifold, and as soon as I get the motor in the bay, I will build a equal length exaust mani. 
The reason for the carbon intake, is really just a performing show piece for our up coming company, that will speacialize in composites.
It's design is somewhat set, and will be production quality, that will hopefully flow really well. It will be tested, so I am pretty excited about the outcome.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*

ill trade you one of our ep racing equal length exhaust for this new intake mani your talking.
and yea we are a dealer for phantom grip and im testing one in this car
user dave corbitt already made a ten sec pass with his phantom grip


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (bdcoombs)*

I just looked at the picture of the lsd, does it replace the diffs rivets in any way?
Do you have pic's of the exhaust manifold?
Also what is your targeted psi for the 600hp?


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 6:57 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*

the PG goes inside the stock spider gears. i used an ARP bolt kit to replace the rivits
i dont have pics of the manifolds on the net yet
whatever psi it takes. there is no way to tell how much boost it will take, we will max out the efficientcy of the turbo. 
my guess is ~35psi about


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (bdcoombs)*

Best of luck man, looking forward to hearing how you made out, I have a very similar setup to you now but with a 30r. What RPM will you take it to?
Keep us informed, I'm especially interested in seeing the difference in power bands between the .63 and .82 on the 35r. 
Good luck!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Jeebus)*

ill take it to wherever i stop making power prolly 8500 or so. dunno till im on the rollers


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (bdcoombs)*

Curious about the psi for manifold reasons. We were planing to build it to withstand up to 40lbs. Also has your motor ever back fired through the intake during tuning/testing?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*

i have a wedding to pay for first, then i will be adding my numbers to this thread. 

just ordered a gt3076 that should be here any day, 
going to use my 750's and a 044 inline pump, 
head flowed,
and trying to find someone with a cam doctor so i can get to having some cams made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_the PG goes inside the stock spider gears. i used an ARP bolt kit to replace the rivits
i dont have pics of the manifolds on the net yet
whatever psi it takes. there is no way to tell how much boost it will take, we will max out the efficientcy of the turbo. 
my guess is ~35psi about

35R isn't efficient at that pressure ratio but you can run it up there


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
35R isn't efficient at that pressure ratio but you can run it up there

What is?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
What is?

What is what? efficient at that boost? Not the 35R, that's 3.4:1 Pressure ratio if you look at the compressor map


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (killa)*

Yeah, what is a good alternative turbo that would be efficient at that psi?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Yeah, what is a good alternative turbo that would be efficient at that psi?

Depends on what you really want. how much hp are you after? what kind of powerband?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (killa)*

I would really love to see mid 4-500's. This car will be a simi-daily driver. I want to be able to run a high boost tune and a moderate tune. Maybe 20 or so regularly, and whatever it take to make the power at the touch of a "few" buttons. A good mid to hi curved power band would be nice. 
As of right now I will be assembling the head with factory cams and springs. So my rpm range will have to be a little on the conservative side. Reving to 7500 won't scare me, but anything past that might have me concerned.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

aba 16v wiseco all motor pistons, stock head, precision t3 turbo, lugtronic ecu, last dyno was 570whp on e-85. made 590 at one time w/ c16.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I would really love to see mid 4-500's. This car will be a simi-daily driver. I want to be able to run a high boost tune and a moderate tune. Maybe 20 or so regularly, and whatever it take to make the power at the touch of a "few" buttons. A good mid to hi curved power band would be nice. 
As of right now I will be assembling the head with factory cams and springs. So my rpm range will have to be a little on the conservative side. Reving to 7500 won't scare me, but anything past that might have me concerned.

I would say all you'd need is a 30r. Amazing power band.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Is there a reason why people want to run 35+ psi? There are maybe a handfull of 16v's on here that can benifit from that boost, most don't even have a big enough injector.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I would really love to see mid 4-500's. This car will be a simi-daily driver. I want to be able to run a high boost tune and a moderate tune. Maybe 20 or so regularly, and whatever it take to make the power at the touch of a "few" buttons. A good mid to hi curved power band would be nice. 
As of right now I will be assembling the head with factory cams and springs. So my rpm range will have to be a little on the conservative side. Reving to 7500 won't scare me, but anything past that might have me concerned.

you can get that with a 3076r and a nice set of cams.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Is there a reason why people want to run 35+ psi? There are maybe a handfull of 16v's on here that can benifit from that boost, most don't even have a big enough injector.


what you mean? my green tops arent enough?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

no todd your 1600 are big enough
you are in the hadnful bud hahah


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re:*

I have injector envy. I'm only rocking ~1000's


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_I have injector envy. I'm only rocking ~1000's










f the 1600's! time to upgrade to the id2000's


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

1600s were so last season.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

I'm looking at 630cc. Is that enough, or should I just go big and run e85?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_1600s were so last season.


hahaha agreed


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I'm looking at 630cc. Is that enough, or should I just go big and run e85?


what are youre plans? i havent run anything smaller than 1000's since my 8v. and what ecu are you running?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

MSv3.0
As of right now I am just shooting for good numbers. 
I am building the motor right now, wiseco 9:1 comp .40 over bore, IE rods, arp bolts all around. I am going to be spray water/meth also. I don't have any real reason for a ton of power, just want to make it. At most I would take it down the local stip for fun. I don't have injectors yet, so I figure now would be the time to decide if it's worth going bigger to run e85.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
f the 1600's! time to upgrade to the id2000's 

But i'm still running 870's


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

i would get 1000, plenty of fuel on pump and room to grow.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This thread needs more pics


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

^^^Agreed. 
Soon to have a 16v.








Should the fuel line back to the tank be upgraded? I have all -8 for the bay.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It doesn't have to be, but would you rather have a plastic 20 year old line or a proper SS braided teflon line?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

Exactly. I am just looking for reason to upgrade, but when you put it that way, it's reason enough. I will go with a new hard line to cut some cost. I figure 3/8?
http://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS/JEG...02/-1
Maybe 1/2" feed and 3/8 return? My fpr uses -6, so I don't want to have to get goofy with adapters to go from -8 to -6.


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 3:51 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Exactly. I am just looking for reason to upgrade, but when you put it that way, it's reason enough. I will go with a new hard line to cut some cost. I figure 3/8?
http://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS/JEG...02/-1
Maybe 1/2" feed and 3/8 return? My fpr uses -6, so I don't want to have to get goofy with adapters to go from -8 to -6.



you deff need to upgrade the lines. -8 feed, and -6 return. also run a surge tank. and ditch the factory g60 pump. i think the vr setup is direct bolt in and much better.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_This thread needs more pics



indeed, not a high horse power 16v but it did pull 260 at only 10psi, then i got to where i was at the limit of my injectors soon after turning it up a little, now...im upgrading.









shooting for 400-500 all day. then beating the living piss out of it on the track. 

the bay, please exscuse the mess,










the car, on the way to the drag races,


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

Ditch the intank pump, or that other mess infront of the beam? I was thinking 044 walbro and the tanks pump. I actually forgot about the other one. What exactly is that, a secondary pump?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
you deff need to upgrade the lines. -8 feed, and -6 return. also run a surge tank. and ditch the factory g60 pump. i think the vr setup is direct bolt in and much better.


I've tested the 044 + stock mk2 intank up to 400whp, it should be able to go even higher. I'll get a Walbro intank if I run into any issues when I run more boost.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
I've tested the 044 + stock mk2 intank up to 400whp, it should be able to go even higher. I'll get a Walbro intank if I run into any issues when I run more boost.

You should def. be able to go higher, if not then your in-tank's not doing too well.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

what are your thoughts about this pump?
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/EDL-3594/


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_what are your thoughts about this pump?
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/EDL-3594/


NO
let me make this simple. im sure plenty will disagree but this is what i suggest. good intank pump, if you have a g60, run a vr or put a mk3 tank in(stock pump ok). from there run a surge tank(if you dont know what it is, google it or ask) out of the surge go to a filter, then to a good pump. I ran a a1000 for a while, but now have twin bosch 044's(e85). from there you can run another filter if you like. then -8an feed line(pushlock or stainless, youre choice) right to youre aluminum fuel rail(not an ebay one or a 1.8t one or a copper one). then -6an to a aeromotive or equivalent fuel pressure regulator, and more -6 to the surge.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
You should def. be able to go higher, if not then your in-tank's not doing too well.


I know. I was saying a surge tank isn't needed.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

I planned on runing one regardless. I like the idea of it, and don't see how it would hurt in anyway.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
I know. I was saying a surge tank isn't needed.

Bosch makes an 040 pump that looks like it'll replace the main pump, i would have ran this pump if i knew this before.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Bosch makes an 040 pump that looks like it'll replace the main pump, i would have ran this pump if i knew this before. 


all i gotta say is stock pump in my tank!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
all i gotta say is stock pump in my tank!

And all i gotta say is that you need another 044 biotch








I have a stock in-tank too but an 044 right after the surge. I wish i had just left the stock "surge" in there and ran an 040 instead.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

What are your thoughts on a t70 turbo? 
Anyone suggestions on properly porting the head? I don't what to ended up losing the velocity of the port design. Any good threads or close up of a well done job?


----------



## Corradoboy16vG60 (Jan 27, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2242881


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (Corradoboy16vG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradoboy16vG60* »_ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2242881









Looking good as usual Marco. Any new updates?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_What are your thoughts on a t70 turbo? 
Anyone suggestions on properly porting the head? I don't what to ended up losing the velocity of the port design. Any good threads or close up of a well done job?

T70 is not really a good match on a vw 1.8 or 2L 16v, you can run high pressure ratios but you'll most likely be to the left of the surge line.
Clean up the ports, gasket match them and work on the short side radius. Takes forever to do a decent job.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

would a 67 do me any good? 
I started on the intake side, really just got a rough start on them so far. I knife edged the port divider, but have to wait on my gasket to open the ends up. What exactly should be done to the short side? I took the lip off of the valve openings and smoothed the inner edge as it turns in. Should it be enlarged much? I am afraid of ruining the airs velocity by messing with it too much. I am about 3 hours in on just roughing it, so know tedious it truly is. Eyes on the prize though. 

I will get some pictures of everything soon.


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 12:22 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_would a 67 do me any good? 
I started on the intake side, really just got a rough start on them so far. I knife edged the port divider, but have to wait on my gasket to open the ends up. What exactly should be done to the short side? I took the lip off of the valve openings and smoothed the inner edge as it turns in. Should it be enlarged much? I am afraid of ruining the airs velocity by messing with it too much. I am about 3 hours in on just roughing it, so know tedious it truly is. Eyes on the prize though. 

I will get some pictures of everything soon.

_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 12:22 PM 10-8-2009_

what are your goals?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

I am hoping the intake manifold will flow ad close to 300com as possible at 30psi. So really the head will need to flow as much as I can get it to with getting bigger valves. I am looking at precision turbo, reasonable priced quality. 
I have been telling myself, build it once, so any work that isn't "bolt on" work needs to be done to the best of my abilities.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

I got a spare head that i might part with as i had problems with it before, if it fix it quick then i'll sell it.
i need to know how much power you want to make, for example, i want to make [email protected] 25 psi, that's an example, what are your goals?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

Im at 6000ft. so I don't know what is realistic here. [email protected] would be nice.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Im at 6000ft. so I don't know what is realistic here. [email protected] would be nice. 

That's as easy as a GT35R


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

mine tuning soon!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

love that color combo. 
Got these yesterday. They have got me pumped. 








and pic of one of the ports.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Im at 6000ft. so I don't know what is realistic here. [email protected] would be nice. 



easily can be done on a stock head!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4603185


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

Awesome car!^^^ 
Any info about you setup? comp ratio, and specs of the cams
What rpm does it hit full boost? 


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 6:38 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## 155 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

here's mine


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

Search this name and [email protected] , there are some build threads on the car.
Precision 6262, E85 fuel, 2x Bosch 044 pumps, stock head, racecraft manifolds, Bosch 160# injectors, Lugtronic ECU.
437 whp on wastegate boost 18-22 psi:








683 whp on medium-high boost


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (155)*


_Quote, originally posted by *155* »_here's mine









You're not aloud to post until you actually have some numbers... now go get on the dyno so you can fix whatever breaks over winter.







Starting next year chasing problems won't be any fun. Come on... I want to see what that thing can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Jeebus at 6:24 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeebus)*

Precision turbo, would a 6152 be a good choice?
Also what would be the best injectors for E85?


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 8:13 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Precision turbo, would a 6152 be a good choice?
Also what would be the best injectors for E85?

_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 8:13 AM 10-19-2009_

There's no turbo that fits all applications so if you're looking for 500whp then a 61mm unit will work.
As for E85 injectors just plan to use at least 30% more fuel over gas and you'll be ok


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_
You're not aloud to post until you actually have some numbers... now go get on the dyno so you can fix whatever breaks over winter.







Starting next year chasing problems won't be any fun. Come on... I want to see what that thing can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Jeebus at 6:24 PM 10-13-2009_

You tell him, just think 155 if I get the frankenmotor together before you get your bunny tuned I may actually be quicker then you...and you don't want to face the shame of being outrun by me on little wimpy 440cc injectors


_Modified by 1slowVW at 12:48 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Forty-six and 2)*

bump...
lets keep this thread rolling guys. i konw some of you have been busy this winter.


----------



## .Christiano. (May 24, 2005)

ooops
wrong thread. sorry


_Modified by .Christiano. at 5:10 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (.Christiano.)*

I'm about 3 grand short of this thread.








College sucks. Bottom end and head is built for the cams, 3076, and lugtronic to be tossed right on though.








Def. a lot of inspiration in here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edit- quick question... what would you say 630cc injectors and a 16v cis fuel pump are good up to? 
whats the limiting reactant here?


_Modified by 16V-Dub at 1:47 AM 1-29-2010_


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (16V-Dub)*

No horse power yet, but I am still working on it. I sure *hope *to break the 400's with relative ease. I am hoping to be on the right track. What is a good FI cam set?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_


















rado eh,
You can browse this,once a little bit of sunshine in my life......
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3423953
wat I would do to have a other one


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (mcdub)*

That was a cool build you had going there. Alot of it look familiar. What stopped it?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_That was a cool build you had going there. Alot of it look familiar. What stopped it?

Dad scrapped my shell with the hole subframe assembly














and my snap-on wiring harness crimper set





























Living in an appartment also,cant work on cars








I will be back.No questions about it.Vr6's are becoming so cheap.Im waiting to move and go to school and hopefully move again from there.
I will keep a few things,like my fuel pump for sure,I want too hear that ****er buzz,my oil cooler for sure too.
I want to go to school in the states but its $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Hopefully it's a long story for your dad's sake.








Did you atleast get to hold on to that parts collection you had? 
I could imagine one of my parents junking my car while it was at their house. That's out of control.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

lots of good info here. add this to my saved topics. i have a 16vt in the making for my wifes cabrio


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Hopefully it's a long story for your dad's sake.








Did you atleast get to hold on to that parts collection you had? 
I could imagine one of my parents junking my car while it was at their house. That's out of control.









I sold allot of stuff.Mostly the 4cyl stuff.I want go make my come back with a 12v.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_bump...
lets keep this thread rolling guys. i konw some of you have been busy this winter. 


I haven't touched my car in a couple of months but the motor and tranny are back in, had to to some body work in the engine bay, also had some clutch/flywheel issues which I had to address, and putting in a MK4 shifter setup. Also doing a full 3" exhaust(as soon as himni racing ships my parts







), 750cc injectors and maybe a new intercooler/piping setup.
The goal for this season is to put the power to the ground and run some times, I might throw some WMI on it and make a bit more power while I'm at it.
I'll post some pics the next time I work on it


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (sp_golf)*

i would like to switch to some bigger injectors and e85 now that my car is running, what kinda timing are you pulling for those of the guys who are using it.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_i would like to switch to some bigger injectors and e85 now that my car is running, what kinda timing are you pulling for those of the guys who are using it.

are you serious????? aren't you the one who is selling ecu's on fleabay, and offering up base maps left and right on fleabay???? you even told someone you had a base map for a 2.0fsi. lmfao. clown. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

haha


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: High horse power 16vt's (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
are you serious????? aren't you the one who is selling ecu's on fleabay, and offering up base maps left and right on fleabay???? you even told someone you had a base map for a 2.0fsi. lmfao. clown. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









ouch


----------

